# 2 man Tx. limit, Galveston. pix and vid.



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Sean and I toreitup last night scoring a 2 man Tx limit.

20 fish total, largest was 21"



















Don't Ilook handsome?










short vid for you


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. Great box of fish. Where did you get um?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess of fish!!! hows that fan working out for you??? thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Picked up these fish from the San Louis Pass area in Galveston Bay.

We plan to go again tonight.

My little 14' fan boat project turned out to be a total desaster and has scince been dismantled and turned back into a little run-about to be sold.

I have put my deposit down on a new fan boat to be built by Kresta Marine in Edna Tx.

Heres a basic pic of what it should look like.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice flounder..... this "Florida Boy" aint jelous. We have gigged 20 fish plenty of nights.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Rig. Would like to see detailed pix's.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Here are a few requested pix of the "Angel of the Night"

When I get my new boat, I think I will name here "Blood Bath"

or "Pure Massacre".

Seans fan boat on the right.










Thought ya'll might get a kick out of this. My first dedicated gigging raft. It was surprisingly effective and took many fish


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.krestasboats.com/custom_floundering.php

Nice looking rigs, have you priced them? Cost?


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Here is a spreed sheet of the options for my new rig.

Not shown is a Garmin Depth finder / GPS unit and a up-grade to a aluminum trailer with a torsion suspension


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Explain the Fan Boat operation/uses for me.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry about the late reply, been in the Tx hill country lately.

I'd say the pros of having a fan boat specific for Flounder hunting is how extreme shallow one can go because you don't have a trolling motor trying to bite water. Push polling becomes a thing of the past although on windy nights you will use your gigs to make small corrections to directions of steering.

Throttle and steering are done from the forward bow as you hunt the fish

The drone of the fan and the visual aspect is just plain cool.

You can cover alot of shallow area quickly without muddying up the water. If we over run a fish a weight with flourescent float is imeadiatly deployed and a 180 degree turn is made to comeback for the kill.

I've waded, push polled and used trolling motors but none of these beats the ease of use compared to a dedicated fan rig.


----------

